# Biking Shoes/Boots?



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

*

I've found these Timberland Trailscapes for biking/hiking...Anybody use them?

I love the ruggedness of boots, but feel like I need more flexibility in a the ankle area and because I use my feet a lot when I do some minor tricks (which are mostly jumping, footing walls, etc...), I'd like to keep that area pretty clear.

In my trade (Roofing), I wouldn't work with anything less than ankle high boots and know the benefits to having that support. But on my bike, I want flexibility.

To be completely honest, I'm a Timberland Man so I go to them first.
Brand means a lot to me, but I'm open to any brand suggestions.

Thanks. :thumbsup: *

"The Trailscape series are endurance hikers that perform on all kinds of terrain and in any conditions. Special features include premium full-grain leather combined with breathable, lightweight open-air mesh and a Timberland® Agile IQ stability plate, which allows for flex while running and remains stiff while pedaling for more power. These shoes are just as comfortable on a trail and a bicycle, as they are on a city street.

Timberland® Agile IQ system with a three-quarter length stability plate for forefoot flexibility while running yet remains stiff while pedaling for more power and a starburst in the heel keeps the heel in place for superior control and responsiveness which allows for flex

Weight: 1 pound, 15 ounces per pair "

https://www.timberland.com/product/...&cp=1779791.1761081.2150754&parentPage=family


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

I have found that the soles in hiking style shoes were not good for gripping pedals. Skateboard shoes have always worked better for me. The down side with skate shoes is lack of grip if you have to hike. 

Or you could go clipless.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Clipless not an option for me. 

These Timbs are made specifically for biking/hiking/scrambling (running on trails).

From what I've seen on the mountain biking shoes, 
they just look either too stiff or not rugged enough. 

I was wondering if there were any hiking boot/sneaker hybrids specifically for mountain biking. So far, these seem to fit the bill, but again, while I'm brand loyal, I won't deny 
myself a better product just because of the that brand loyalty.


----------



## full_circle (May 6, 2008)

it says it has a vibram sole. i used to work in the boot retail vibram is a good non slip oil resistant sole. not as good as builtrite though which i am partial too. also partial to justin for workboots. builtrite soles has kevlar shanks too for added arch support and puncture resistent.


----------



## full_circle (May 6, 2008)

it says it has a vibram sole. i used to work in the boot retail vibram is a good non slip oil resistant sole. not as good as builtrite though which i am partial too. also partial to justin for workboots. builtrite soles has kevlar shanks too for added arch support and puncture resistent.


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

I've always tried to get a little more ankle protection in my biking shoes - currently Specialized is my pick, specifically the Trail 110.

You talk about biking and hiking - as opposed to hike-a-bike? Trail 110's wouldn't be my pick for true hiking, but with soccer cleats installed at the toe they work well for hike-a-bike.

The BuzzSaw lists walking flexibility as a feature.

The soles of bike shoes are pedalling efficiency specific - most folks notice having more power to the pedal with a bike specific shoe.


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

I run Nike Skateboard shoes or 661's, though I am going to get a pair of 5.10s.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Those are nice. 

What features should I be looking for for Urban Assault/Aggressive Street Riding with some trail riding?


----------



## Cubensis (May 31, 2008)

I rock these right here.....Unbelievable!! Check out the reviews....


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

2ndgen said:


> *
> 
> I've found these Timberland Trailscapes for biking/hiking...Anybody use them?
> 
> ...


*Finally...located a pair of shoes that I could like. 
Best of all worlds without sacrificing much in any.
They fit perfectly (lucky...I ordered them from England).
I'm a happy camper. *












*And, because of how pleased I am with the MT41's, I'm going to be getting MT60's for next winter. *


----------



## kafromet (Sep 7, 2008)

2ndgen said:


> Clipless not an option for me.


why not?


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

kafromet said:


> why not?


It "used to not be".

But today, it's mandatory!


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

2ndgen said:


> *Finally...located a pair of shoes that I could like.
> Best of all worlds without sacrificing much in any.
> They fit perfectly (lucky...I ordered them from England).
> I'm a happy camper. *


MT41's are good, but if you like the hiking style, a little more ankle support, you should get the MT52s. Too bad Shimano stopped making the AM50s, you may have really liked them.

Although I would still always choose my hiking boots for real hiking, the MT52s are great for the hike-a-bike sections, and if I had no choice, without the spd cleats, they would still be a better hiking boot than sneakers.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Jwiffle said:


> MT41's are good, but if you like the hiking style, a little more ankle support, you should get the MT52s. Too bad Shimano stopped making the AM50s, you may have really liked them.
> 
> Although I would still always choose my hiking boots for real hiking, the MT52s are great for the hike-a-bike sections, and if I had no choice, without the spd cleats, they would still be a better hiking boot than sneakers.


When I first began riding MTBs w/the stock platforms, 
I preferred my sneakers because my ankles were clear, 
but my hikers because they were stiffer and flexed less.

The MT41's are like the perfect combination of both 
(clearance for my ankles and of course, the stiffeness of a cycling shoe).


----------

